

Bankofamerica.com down since this morning - madmaze

I thought it was just me, but it seems Bankofamerica.com has been down since before noon today.
======
sorbus
Either it's just you or it's started working in the hour since you posted
this.

------
erichcervantez
Yeah we noticed the same thing...just awfully slow as far as I can tell

------
hans
still down

